# RF seat leans to one side



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

I absolutely HATE dealing with this seat, the way it goes in my car. It is the bane of my existence. No matter what I do, it always ends up leaning to one side. This is because my car is too old to have LATCH, so I have to strap it in with the seatbelt. The shoulder belt pulls on one side of the seat and causes it to tilt. I have used pool noodles and sticky shelf paper under it to try to make it stay put, but it does the same thing. I have even tried using one of those clips (that you would use for a seat belt that doesn't lock itself) to keep the seatbelt from pulling on it, but my daughter kicks the shoulder strap and makes it pull tight again.







: So anyway, I can deal with my hatred of this seating arrangement, but my question is whether it is safe or not. I have it in there super tight, so it is not going to lean completely over, but is it okay to be leaning over a couple of inches? If not, would it be safer to turn her FF? She is 26 months and about 26 lbs. Thanks!


----------



## ssh (Aug 12, 2007)

I'd have it inspected. Here's a link to find a safety seat inspection station in your area; http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/CPS/CPSFitting/index.cfm. It's free, and they can tell you if it's safe and probably how to fix it if it isn't.
I just had my DD's new nautilus inspected because I couldn't get the shoulder strap to lock. I also found out I didn't have the harness straps quite tight enough.


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

Tried that. They told me that's just how it's going to be. But then again, they argued with me about the RF weight limit, so I figured MDC was a more reliable source to ask.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

When you have a seat with RF tilt, the easy fix is to use the locking clip like you did before, but don't lock the belt at the retractor. That way she won't be able to kick it and tighten it further


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
When you have a seat with RF tilt, the easy fix is to use the locking clip like you did before, but don't lock the belt at the retractor. That way she won't be able to kick it and tighten it further









OK, sorry I wasn't totally clear. She will actually pull her foot through it to get it to her hand, then pull it completely out so that it locks. THEN, she kicks it till it is super tight and pulling it sideways.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leila1213* 
OK, sorry I wasn't totally clear. She will actually pull her foot through it to get it to her hand, then pull it completely out so that it locks. THEN, she kicks it till it is super tight and pulling it sideways.









Wow, you have a Houdini







.

Do you have a center seat with just a lap belt that you could move her to?


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

No, she's in the center but it's a shoulder belt.

I wonder if I could somehow wrap the shoulder part around the back of the seat so that it is on the opposite side (with the locking clip and without engaging the retractor)...? Then, if she did manage to engage the retractor, it would be pulling around the whole seat instead of just the one side?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

No, you can't do that. If you get in a crash the retractor needs to lock and if you route it funny like that it is going to create some weird stress on the seat.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Are your seats curved? One of the techs on here recommended that I move DS's seat to the side, and it no longer tips. I don't know why, but it doesn't. It's actually a much better install total. Could be worth a try.


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

Can you explain what you mean by that? You mean put it on one of the side seats instead of the center? The only problem is that it is already almost touching the front seats, and it does touch when my husband is driving. I would think it would be too close to the front seat, but I could try it on the passenger side and see if you can still sit in the front comfortably. I usually don't have a passenger in the front anyway, unless DH is driving, and I can deal with the seat being forward a little.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Yup. There is a hump in the middle of the bench in my back seat, apparently it was contributing to the tilt. It's gone since I moved his seat, and I don't have to re-install it every couple of weeks to fix it!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

What seat do you have? It's okay if the vehicle seats touch the car seat


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

It's a Cosco...Scenera, I think? I was told it needed to be able to move freely (up & down) in case of an accident, to absorb the shock?


----------



## cognito (Nov 30, 2007)

It can touch the front seat, but just can't be braced.


----------



## fresh_water (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a Scenera as well, and we have this same issue. What we did was DH took a couple plastic zip ties, looped them around the buckle part of the seat next to his, and threaded the seat belt for his car seat through the zip ties. Confused yet?







: This way, the seat belt still feeds through his car seat as it's supposed to, but it's held away from the seat enough (like an inch or two) so it's not putting pressure on his seat. The seat belt still latches and locks at the top, and it's a very secure install.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fresh_water* 
I have a Scenera as well, and we have this same issue. What we did was DH took a couple plastic zip ties, looped them around the buckle part of the seat next to his, and threaded the seat belt for his car seat through the zip ties. Confused yet?







: This way, the seat belt still feeds through his car seat as it's supposed to, but it's held away from the seat enough (like an inch or two) so it's not putting pressure on his seat. The seat belt still latches and locks at the top, and it's a very secure install.

In a crash, the zip ties will break, and you'll have all that extra slack in the belt which means extra movement in the seat.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fresh_water* 
I have a Scenera as well, and we have this same issue. What we did was DH took a couple plastic zip ties, looped them around the buckle part of the seat next to his, and threaded the seat belt for his car seat through the zip ties. Confused yet?







: This way, the seat belt still feeds through his car seat as it's supposed to, but it's held away from the seat enough (like an inch or two) so it's not putting pressure on his seat. The seat belt still latches and locks at the top, and it's a very secure install.

As a CPST, I have to say that this is not a good idea. Zip ties will not hold in a crash and that extra inch or two will greatly compromise the installation and your child's safety.


----------



## fresh_water (Feb 29, 2008)

Please, by all means, give a better suggestion. Our choice is either use the zip ties, or have his seat tip over at every right hand turn. Or turn him forward, at 14 months and 22 lbs. All 3 of my rear seats do the same thing.


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

Would it be okay if you also used the locking clip?


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fresh_water* 
Please, by all means, give a better suggestion. Our choice is either use the zip ties, or have his seat tip over at every right hand turn. Or turn him forward, at 14 months and 22 lbs. All 3 of my rear seats do the same thing.

Use a locking clip -- no zip ties -- or consult with a CPST.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fresh_water* 
Please, by all means, give a better suggestion. Our choice is either use the zip ties, or have his seat tip over at every right hand turn. Or turn him forward, at 14 months and 22 lbs. All 3 of my rear seats do the same thing.

See a tech if you haven't already done so. Use a locking clip. If that doesn't work, he would be much safer FF in a tightly installed seat than RF with the zip ties.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leila1213* 
Would it be okay if you also used the locking clip?

No, the locking clip is a pre-crash positioner made to pop off in a crash. It just needs to hold the seat until the retractor locks in a crash. So in a crash the locking clip and the zip ties are going to go flying, and retractor takes over to hold the seat.


----------



## fresh_water (Feb 29, 2008)

I actually can't find any locking clips around here. It's almost as though they don't exist. Which is why we went with the zip ties.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fresh_water* 
I actually can't find any locking clips around here. It's almost as though they don't exist. Which is why we went with the zip ties.

There should be a locking clip attached to the back of your Scenera. Or if you really can't find one, I'll mail you one. I have several. They multiply just like wire hangers do.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fresh_water* 
I actually can't find any locking clips around here. It's almost as though they don't exist. Which is why we went with the zip ties.

Your Scenera came with one. You can also find them at BRU and other baby stores. Your closest SafeKids chapter has tons and would be more than happy to give you one


----------



## fresh_water (Feb 29, 2008)

Interesting. I did find a little clip thing on the back of the seat. Upon looking at the manual however, it's not going to help. The problem is the shoulder part of the seat belt pushing on the car seat, causing it to lean and tip over.

Way to hijack a thread huh.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yes, I understand the problem. But when you use the locking clip as directed, the shoulder portion of the vehicle belt will not continue to tighten, which is what is pulling the seat.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fresh_water* 
Interesting. I did find a little clip thing on the back of the seat. Upon looking at the manual however, it's not going to help. The problem is the shoulder part of the seat belt pushing on the car seat, causing it to lean and tip over.

Way to hijack a thread huh.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
Yes, I understand the problem. But when you use the locking clip as directed, the shoulder portion of the vehicle belt will not continue to tighten, which is what is pulling the seat.

Yes, this is a common problem and the locking clip will absolutely fix it. When you use a locking clip you don't lock the belt at the retractor so there is nothing to pull on the seat to tip it.


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
No, the locking clip is a pre-crash positioner made to pop off in a crash. It just needs to hold the seat until the retractor locks in a crash. So in a crash the locking clip and the zip ties are going to go flying, and retractor takes over to hold the seat.

I don't understand. I thought the locking clip was to be used with seatbelts that don't have retractors?

BTW, I tried installing it in one of the side seats. I am 99% sure that I've had it in there before, and it continued to lean. But right now it looks okay. We'll see if it leans over again after riding around a while.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

All seatbelts have emergency locking retractors. The locking clip holds the seat in place until the emergency locking retractor kicks in.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
All seatbelts have emergency locking retractors. The locking clip holds the seat in place until the emergency locking retractor kicks in.

Yes, exactly. Locking clips are required in cars with ELR (emergency locking retractor) belts. You can also use them in cases like this, where the car has an switchable retractor that is causing the seat to tip. When you do the latter, you leave the belt unlocked at the retractor and instead lock it with the locking clip. Either way, the locking clip is a pre-crash positioner and is only intended to keep the seat secure until the retractor can kick in.


----------

